
Are you alone in San Francisco on Thanksgiving? Join Us - MediaSquirrel
http://buttr.co/alone-san-francisco-thanksgiving-join-us/
======
MediaSquirrel
If you're interested, please don't be shy! We'd love to have you.

If you want to come, just email me at matt@buttr.co

~~~
ohjeez
This didn't apply to me -- I'm not in the Bay Area and I had a house full of
friends -- but I wanted to say how very kind it was for you to do this.

I'm thankful there are people like you in the world.

------
7cupsoftea
This is really awesome! Fantastic idea. I'm a listener on 7 cups of tea and
would have loved to share a meal and a beer with you. I'll be listening on 7
cups for another hour or so if anyone is struggling and needs a bit of extra
support.

~~~
jbkkd
Could you tell us some more about 7 cups of tea? I've gone through the
website, but personal experience is much better heard.

~~~
7cupsoftea
sure. basically, 7 cups is a site you go to when you need someone to talk to
or someone to listen to you.

~~~
swatkat7
That is an amazing concept! I just shared it with a charity organisation that
works with people who are battling depression (@TWLOHA). I wish you the best!

------
yashodhan
This is really nice of you.

Gonna take this opportunity to ask: anybody know of some good things to do in
San Francisco on Christmas day? I'm coming to visit and will be alone for the
most part.

~~~
beachstartup
eat good chinese food. if you're not from LA, SF, NY there's a strong chance
you've never actually had chinese food.

~~~
miles
_if you 're not from LA, SF, NY there's a strong chance you've never actually
had chinese food._

I imagine there are over a billion people in China and Taiwan who would beg to
differ ;-)

~~~
sjtgraham
Exactly. Chinese friends tell me "Chinese" food one finds in Chinatowns in
western cities is heavily adapted to western tastes and nothing like what is
eaten in China.

~~~
mgkimsal
Last time I was in China, no one had ever heard of General Tso. From what I
gather, he was a bloodthirsty tyrant, but made an excellent chicken.

~~~
vinceguidry
I have a hunch that the 'Tso' is actually a corruption of 'sauce', meaning
instead of being named for a military general, 'general' is the name of the
sauce.

------
mgw
I was there last year and can only say that I had a blast with some great
people. Thank you Matt and Stephanie for a really amazing Thanksgiving! Mike

------
ArekDymalski
This is really nice. It reminds me about a tradition here in Poland. On Xmas
Eve Dinner we prepare additional place at the table for any unexpected guest.
As a chid I was looking at it and wondering who could sit there and nobody
ever did. I also don't know anyone who had a chance to use it and actually
there were several journalists' provocations when celebrities and politicians
rejected such "unexpected guests" at their homes. So it's great to hear that
the idea works on the other hemisphere :)

------
brianbreslin
Love this idea. Hopefully they post pics. I wish I had a big house, I'd host
dinners more often.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
We actually live in a small apartment complex. We're be hosting people outside
by the pool and in a shared space.

------
brandnewlow
At the dinner now! Big group. Lots of smart people from all over the world.
Tasty food.

------
PureSin
Last year I just moved to San Francisco and attended. I had a great time
meeting a lot of people with various interests. Huge thanks to Matt for doing
this again.

------
crag
A very good thing to do. I've got a place to be, but the gods know I've spent
many holidays alone in some city.

Thanks for being so kind.

------
wismer
Does SF have a large homeless population?

~~~
sjtgraham
It certainly appears that way when one spends any time along Market Street or
the TL.

------
rehack
Feel really touched, by the humanity on display on HN. Proud to be part of
this community. I am not a US citizen, and don't celebrate Thanksgiving. But
still, it fills my heart seeing such thoughtful gestures.

PS: No upvotes please. Lest I feel guilty of posting this message...

------
swatkat7
I'm not there and it doesn't apply to me but I came here to tell you what an
amazing thing you're unto. I wish you all the good in the world and hope you
have / had a great Thanksgiving!

~~~
swatkat7
upto _

------
dakrisht
Very kind gesture, Matt. I'm sure you will meet some great people this way and
have some interesting stories to share down the road!

Happy thanksgiving to everyone.

------
pmiller2
Matt, you're a class act. Email me if you'd like to share a beer with me
sometime (first one is on me).

------
nicklovescode
I was wondering whether I'd see this again this year. Good on you, Matt.

------
sebkomianos
This is just so nice.

------
highace
Another year, another startup as well it would appear!

